# why jehova witness hate us so much?????



## martin (Jan 6, 2013)

I dont understand why they cant even see us?crazy or wut


----------



## widows son (Jan 6, 2013)

The same reason why any religious sect hates us.


----------



## Mac (Jan 6, 2013)

I wasn't aware of any ill will.  As with any such relationship, I imagine it all started with a misunderstanding.


----------



## widows son (Jan 6, 2013)

Always does.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jan 6, 2013)

Maybe because when we knock on the door three times someone answers  :29:


----------



## martin (Jan 6, 2013)

Hahahahaha


----------



## martin (Jan 6, 2013)

This people is nuts brothers


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 6, 2013)

Never knew there was a problem there- they stop by my house all the time!  :wink:


----------



## widows son (Jan 7, 2013)

Once they came by my place and we got talking. I told them I was a mason, they said that's unfortunate, I asked why? They said because I'm helping satan, I said what if I don't believe in satan? They said they had to go now.


----------



## martin (Jan 7, 2013)

Hahahaha ohhhhh so u r the satan helper eh!!!!!! Hahaha i was thinking i was the only1 hahaha


----------



## widows son (Jan 7, 2013)

Santa's little helper aka santos el hopper


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jan 7, 2013)

The JW antipathy toward Freemasonry comes from the same source that produced a lot of the more far-out fringe beliefs that descended from American Evangelicalism in the 1800s. That was the same era when hoaxes like the "Catholic = Babylonian paganism" got started. Centuries of amity between Evangelical Christianity and Freemasonry became far weaker during that time. In many ways, it was like the creation of the Muslim Wahabi and other rigorous sects--Rejection of all authority other than ingroup interpretation of Scripture, rejection of society as a whole as being "innately satanic", ultimately rejection of any who fell into "not-like-us". In the USA, this was an era of great paranoia about "foreign influence".


----------



## STLamb (Jan 7, 2013)

BryanMaloney said:


> The JW antipathy toward Freemasonry comes from the same source that produced a lot of the more far-out fringe beliefs that descended from American Evangelicalism in the 1800s. That was the same era when hoaxes like the "Catholic = Babylonian paganism" got started. Centuries of amity between Evangelical Christianity and Freemasonry became far weaker during that time. In many ways, it was like the creation of the Muslim Wahabi and other rigorous sects--Rejection of all authority other than ingroup interpretation of Scripture, rejection of society as a whole as being "innately satanic", ultimately rejection of any who fell into "not-like-us". In the USA, this was an era of great paranoia about "foreign influence".



This is an excellent explanation in few words. Thank you very much Brother.


----------



## martin (Jan 7, 2013)

Good answer brother i didnt know and i didnt understand why they dont like us


----------



## martin (Jan 7, 2013)

widows son said:


> Santa's little helper aka santos el hopper


 hahaha


----------



## BroBill (Jan 7, 2013)

Bill Hosler said:


> Maybe because when we knock on the door three times someone answers  :29:



Awesome... :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Belcher (Jan 8, 2013)

martin said:


> Hahahaha ohhhhh so u r the satan helper eh!!!!!! Hahaha i was thinking i was the only1 hahaha



Lol...  me to...  ha..... ha...


----------



## THurse (Jan 8, 2013)

I have Family, who're are JW. I wonder what their'e response would be if they knew, that I'am  a Mason?


----------



## martin (Jan 8, 2013)

THurse said:


> I have Family, who're are JW. I wonder what their'e response would be if they knew, that I'am  a Mason?


why don't u tell them and see what they have to say


----------



## widows son (Jan 8, 2013)

Hopefully they see past their dogma and see that your still family. My family is pretty Christian, and only my cousins who are
Close to my age that don't take Christianity seriously know that I am mason. They kind of gawked at first but now they accept it and are actual curious about it.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 8, 2013)

Some years back I seriously dated a girl for about 4 years whose family was JW. Her and her parents were non-practicing, but kept up appearances for family sake. Her father was a past minister (or paster, whatever they are called in JW) and always told me that they had to keep up appearanes because if their family found out, they would straight up disown them, never to speak to them again. I'm guessing their family was more hardcore into it considering I had a good buddy of mine marry a girl whose family WAS practicing JW and they didn't have a problem w/ her marrying outside the religion. I guess it all depends on the family, but the gist I got is that JWs are taught to completely break off ties w/ family that leaves. Scary...


----------



## widows son (Jan 8, 2013)

That's brutal.  I don't see how that has to do with the teachings of the Christ.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 8, 2013)

yeah, you've said it yourself before though, there's a lot of sects out there. some have more rigid and/or fringe beliefs than others. i've seen specific bible verses clung to when holding to an ideal by entities from the individual level all the way up to church, sect, and upwards. as the bible is so open to interpretation, people certainly will exercise that right to interpret. baptists by and large do not condone drinking in part based on a specific verse (Isaiah 65:8) while others will interpret it differently. even though i was close to the families i spoke of earlier, i made no attempt to learn much about JW teachings so i couldn't really say what the thinking behind disowning family, not celebrating birthdays or holidays, disbelief in trinitarian theology, or the concept of a soul.


----------



## widows son (Jan 8, 2013)

I just all comes down to misinterpretation and misunderstandings, coupled with rigid beliefs, makes for one stubborn individual or group.


----------



## THurse (Jan 9, 2013)

I have earlier, showed my face today and have received positive responses, but time will tell. The history in my opinion, should dissolve.


----------



## THurse (Jan 9, 2013)

Their'e are different religions, in Masonry. This is    very difficult, for me to comprehend.


----------



## widows son (Jan 9, 2013)

THurse I'm not sure what your trying to convey


----------



## martin (Jan 9, 2013)

Wut u mean?


----------



## THurse (Jan 9, 2013)

Freemason is not a religion. We are in a wonderful organisation, that consists of men and women, who believes, in the S.B. from different perspectives.


----------



## THurse (Jan 9, 2013)

Their'e is a lot of confusion about Masonry and this is where religions who do not understand, make their'e own conclusions


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 10, 2013)

Well religion and Masonry is touchy subject especially within the craft. It is a completely secular organization. That's why men of many faiths can be it it. We recognize the Fatherhood of God. But beyond that your beliefs are your own. As it is in just about any other organization. Now if you are Christian there is an avenue for further fellowship. I don't know of any others avenues for other particular religions. But the organization it's self is purely secular. Masonry offers no rout to salvation other then encouraging you to be faithful within your own religion.  We are here to improve one another as men. You must seek God to improve your place in Heaven.


----------



## widows son (Jan 10, 2013)

Good point Cajun.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 10, 2013)

It's been awhile my northern friend


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 10, 2013)

Of late I've been missing our discussions WS. I hope your year ended well. And the new one started even better.


----------



## widows son (Jan 10, 2013)

I know, new year has been good so far. How bout you?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 10, 2013)

CajunTinMan said:


> Now if you are Christian there is an avenue for further fellowship. I don't know of any others avenues for other particular religions.



Nor should there be, IMHO. Quite frankly, I don't think there should be an avenue strictly for those of us of the Christian faith either. I'm against anything that divides us.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 10, 2013)

So ........... if I were to stick a big plaque of the Square and Compasses outside when I answer the door.  

Are you saying we could cut through the small talk and get straight to the goodbyes?

I have just discovered more wages of a master mason.

:sneaky2:


----------



## THurse (Jan 10, 2013)

Well religion and Masonry is touchy subject especially within the craft. It is a completely secular organization. That's why men of many faiths can be it it. We recognize the Fatherhood of God. But beyond that your beliefs are your own. As it is in just about any other organization. Now if you are Christian there is an avenue for further fellowship. I don't know of any others avenues for other particular religions. But the organization it's self is purely secular. Masonry offers no rout to salvation other then encouraging you to be faithful within your own religion. We are here to improve one another as men. You must seek God to improve your place in Heaven.

Wow. Brother Cajun, may I please use?


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 10, 2013)

Certainly


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 10, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> So ........... if I were to stick a big plaque of the Square and Compasses outside when I answer the door.
> 
> Are you saying we could cut through the small talk and get straight to the goodbyes?
> 
> ...




Dang it, Hoff- you just cost me another keyboard!  :lol:


----------



## THurse (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you Brother Cajun. Brothers, I've had a positive response from a cousin, who is a JW. I feel good.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 11, 2013)

Glad to hear that.


----------



## widows son (Jan 11, 2013)

That's great THurse


----------



## THurse (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you Brothers. This is hard to tell without telling, but slowly but surely my words will  be able to communicate correctly.


----------



## widows son (Jan 11, 2013)

Rock on brother.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 11, 2013)

I, for one, have full faith in your response brother.  

God speed.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 11, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Dang it, Hoff- you just cost me another keyboard!  :lol:




Wild Bill ... you really must get control of yourself.  

You know it's never a good idea to drink and surf!

:001_rolleyes:


----------



## MarkR (Jan 12, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> So ........... if I were to stick a big plaque of the Square and Compasses outside when I answer the door.
> 
> Are you saying we could cut through the small talk and get straight to the goodbyes?
> 
> ...


Probably not.  They'd just feel more motivated to save you.


----------



## widows son (Jan 12, 2013)

I love some of their tactics. They usually will ask if I'm having trouble sleep due to back problems. I say no. They say "well check this pamphlet out, just in case" I say "ok" then I proceed to open the pamphlet and low and behold, there it is, sandwiched in between the other pamphlet. " Are you aware that the rapture is eminent?"  Why trick someone into that?


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 12, 2013)

MarkR said:


> Probably not.  They'd just feel more motivated to save you.




:12:


Right ... maybe I should have been more firm.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 12, 2013)

widows son said:


> I love some of their tactics. They usually will ask if I'm having trouble sleep due to back problems. I say no. They say "well check this pamphlet out, just in case" I say "ok" then I proceed to open the pamphlet and low and behold, there it is, sandwiched in between the other pamphlet. " Are you aware that the rapture is eminent?"  Why trick someone into that?




Agreed.  That's surely a roundabout way to offer a brother hope to get over a nagging back pain.  

... just sayin'.


----------



## RedTemplar (Jan 13, 2013)

They came to Granny's house one time and offered her a nickel for a pint of homemade raspberry jam. Now, before this, Granny would have kindly given anybody a jar of jam,but Grandpa got so insulted when they just offered a nickel that he ran them off.  They didn't come back either.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd be willing to pay whatever Grandpa wanted for that jar of raspberry jam if it works that well!

You got any more around the house?


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jan 13, 2013)

THurse said:


> I have Family, who're are JW. I wonder what their response would be if they knew, that I'am  a Mason?



I am in the same boat....I have family that are JW and my wife likes to do bible studies on Sundays as well.  I don't say anything because it would be awkward and I don't feel like getting into an unresolvable debate (I am a Mason and nothing can change that), but I do allow them into my home, participate in the bible readings, give my opinions where I feel I should, and I even go their annual memorial out of respect for my family and friends who are JW.  I have to say that they really do mean well, and I while I do not agree with a lot of their ways or beleifs, they are not bad people and not everything they say is b.s...some of them are pushy, some are not...they are individuals just like us. It bothers me when I hear people bashing someone for what they believe, categorizing an entire group of people due to the actions of a small subset of those people.  It really bothers me to hear hypocrites that would preach religious freedom and ask for others to respect their beliefs and then join the crowd when it comes to making fun of and bashing JWs.  Just my two cents on the topic.  Travel light my Brothers.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

SeeKer.mm said:


> I am in the same boat....I have family that are JW and my wife likes to do bible studies on Sundays as well.  I don't say anything because it would be awkward and I don't feel like getting into an unresolvable debate (I am a Mason and nothing can change that), but I do allow them into my home, participate in the bible readings, give my opinions where I feel I should, and I even go their annual memorial out of respect for my family and friends who are JW.  I have to say that they really do mean well, and I while I do not agree with a lot of their ways or beleifs, they are not bad people and not everything they say is b.s...some of them are pushy, some are not...they are individuals just like us. It bothers me when I hear people bashing someone for what they believe, categorizing an entire group of people due to the actions of a small subset of those people.  It really bothers me to hear hypocrites that would preach religious freedom and ask for others to respect their beliefs and then join the crowd when it comes to making fun of and bashing JWs.  Just my two cents on the topic.  Travel light my Brothers.



Good tap


----------



## widows son (Jan 16, 2013)

My problem is the trickery. If you want to try and get me to convert to your faith, and i say I'm not interested don't hide your info in a another pamphlet. To me that shows weakness.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 16, 2013)

The worst is the tract that is disguised as a $10 or $20 bill to be left for a restaurant server. That's just cold blooded. That one isn't credited to any particular faith though I don't think.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 16, 2013)

Credit where credit is due.

You must admit, it's somewhat more humane than an Inquisition.

Or simply shooting or chopping off the heads of non-believers.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 16, 2013)

crono782 said:


> The worst is the tract that is disguised as a $10 or $20 bill to be left for a restaurant server. That's just cold blooded. That one isn't credited to any particular faith though I don't think.



... and an extreme case of "alligator arms?"

Reach not for the tab.
Go ye unto the powder room
as an option.

j-double U's Book of Dining Edict
!st, and last, Edition

:sneaky2:


----------



## crono782 (Jan 16, 2013)

> j-double U's Book of Dining Edict
> !st, and last, Edition



Oh, I'm so preordering my copy now! :lol:


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 16, 2013)

I may never have to get a day job!


----------



## widows son (Jan 16, 2013)

Trickery, inquisition, I'd rather have neither. Let me come to you if I want in.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 16, 2013)

So Mote it Be!


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jan 16, 2013)

widows son said:


> Trickery, inquisition, I'd rather have neither. Let me come to you if I want in.



And to us you came Good Brother Hiram :SNC:


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jan 17, 2013)

widows son said:


> My problem is the trickery. If you want to try and get me to convert to your faith, and i say I'm not interested don't hide your info in a another pamphlet. To me that shows weakness.



Oh I agree with you 100%...me I am a Mason, and so I must take care of the weak and those less fortunate than I, and so I lead by example. I keep an open my mind and listen to what they have to say; if they do not give me my turn to speak and pay me the same respect of also keeping an open mind, then I know they aren't, as individuals, someone who is worth my time conversing with.  When it comes to the JWs I have to keep my judgement based on the individual, their delivery, and their willingness to also listen and learn.  I judge someone by their own actions, not by my own generalized view of what their religion means to me.  Not every JW will hide a pamphlet in your back pain brochure, but in fairness to your point I have met a few that would...  just like I have met some raised Masons go around asking people to join, and I have met those that would like to have the same brought up on Masonic charges for asking....its just people being people....


----------



## widows son (Jan 17, 2013)

Very true my brother. I should heed your advice for future situations


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 17, 2013)

Yup- I'm a sick puppy...  :wink:

http://www.arcamax.com/thefunnies/pearlsbeforeswine/s-1262451


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jan 17, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Yup- I'm a sick puppy...  :wink:
> 
> http://www.arcamax.com/thefunnies/pearlsbeforeswine/s-1262451



I can totally relate the mouse! lol


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Jan 18, 2013)

I have not been posting, but I have been reading. Your level of discourse continues to refresh me. Happy New Year Brethren All!


----------



## THurse (Jan 19, 2013)

I have realised one of my cousins, is actually both.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 20, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Yup- I'm a sick puppy...  :wink:
> 
> http://www.arcamax.com/thefunnies/pearlsbeforeswine/s-1262451




I see no reason why I need to be duplicating your efforts.  Let me know when you find one.  

And, of course,there's room for one more.  :17:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 21, 2013)

widows son said:


> That's brutal.  I don't see how that has to do with the teachings of the Christ.



+1


----------



## rmcgehee (Jun 25, 2013)

I am in an unique position.I have been a Mason over 30 years and my wife is Going to a JW Temple.Her "religion" is her business and my Masonry is mine.She will NOT convert me,no way,no how.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 25, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> So ........... if I were to stick a big plaque of the Square and Compasses outside when I answer the door.
> 
> Are you saying we could cut through the small talk and get straight to the goodbyes?
> 
> ...



I had no idea the JW disapprove of Masonry.  I just told them I am already a devout man and I am quite happy with my religion as it is.  They started walking past my door.  I'd greet them if they passed while I was out gardening.  I don't have any idea if it was the S&C on my car or the fact that the local group happened to speak Spanish and I answered in English.


----------



## Mason653 (Jun 26, 2013)

widows son said:


> I love some of their tactics. They usually will ask if I'm having trouble sleep due to back problems. I say no. They say "well check this pamphlet out, just in case" I say "ok" then I proceed to open the pamphlet and low and behold, there it is, sandwiched in between the other pamphlet. " Are you aware that the rapture is eminent?"  Why trick someone into that?



LMAO! They do use tricky tactics like that! 


Yours Truly 357

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tldubb (Jun 26, 2013)

Freemasonry only ask us to believe in God/Deity. That we don't have to be of any particular religion but to be religious in our daily devotion to our creator. " belief in the brotherhood of man and the fatherhood of God "   Religion scares me or rather organize type does(sometimes). Truth is the truth, it's our journey and as human beings we take different paths to the same destination. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 3, 2013)

You know, I have never once had a JW stop in on my place - never once.

My truck is parked right out front with so many Masonic and Army stickers and whatnot on it that I'm wondering if it has acted as a ward


----------



## SDJob278 (Jul 3, 2013)

I grew up as one of Jehovah's Witnesses.  They are good people. There message really isn't saying anything wrong. They dont hate us, for I am a Master Mason as well, its just that they are very conservative and very "by-the-book." They don't believe in symbolism and serving more than one master. I stepped away from the religion onky because I became fed up with the idea of denominations and religions.  I really hate the idea of diffrent affiliations amongst Masons. Seperation amongst any people causes problems. 

Traveling Light


----------



## bupton52 (Jul 3, 2013)

SDJob278 said:


> I grew up as one of Jehovah's Witnesses.  They are good people. There message really isn't saying anything wrong. They dont hate us, for I am a Master Mason as well, its just that they are very conservative and very "by-the-book." They don't believe in symbolism and serving more than one master. I stepped away from the religion onky because I became fed up with the idea of denominations and religions.  I really hate the idea of diffrent affiliations amongst Masons. Seperation amongst any people causes problems.
> 
> Traveling Light



I grew up a JW too!! 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## SDJob278 (Jul 3, 2013)

So you already know.  Its just so much miscommunication and everybody standing up for their belief which they're entitled to. We are blessed/cursed with free will and thought

Traveling Light


----------



## solomon1979 (Jul 3, 2013)

My family is very Christian. I get questions all the time lik am I going to get wooden teeth like George Washington. I actually lost friends that I have known for 25 years and  even grew up on the same street with since I joined the Fraternity. Also I have encountered discrimination and favoritism. Feelings towards Freemasonry is up to the individual. 
/G\


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## 2B1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Brothers...many of our family's subscribe to some form of of religion. They have unknowingly learned to fear and inaccurately judge what they do not understand. I have been termed "a member of a secret cult." I have been many things in the mind of family and friends since becoming a MM. The judging used to bother me until I realized that fear of the unknown is what provokes the attacks on our craft. People do not realize that we are the same people we were prior to taking the oath. They are afraid of what they do not know.The funniest and sadest thing I saw was a preacher peeking over the shoulder of the WM performing graveside rituals at the funeral of a a friend who was a MM. The preacher was literally on his tippy-toes trying to get a peek into the book. It is as true now as it has ever been...people fear what they do not know or understand. Take it in stride. The world will continue to turn.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 6, 2013)

2B1 said:


> I have been termed "a member of a secret cult."


You, too, huh? :wink:


----------



## YHWH (Jul 13, 2020)

https://it.findagrave.com/memorial/5591/charles-taze-russell/photo

Charles Taze Russell grave with KT (York Rite) emblem


----------



## Elexir (Jul 13, 2020)

YHWH said:


> https://it.findagrave.com/memorial/5591/charles-taze-russell/photo
> 
> Charles Taze Russell grave with KT (York Rite) emblem



The symbol is not a symbol that only freemasonry uses.
It has been used by amongst others catholics and lutherans.
1 corinthians 9:24-25 is used as an inspiration.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 14, 2020)

Elexir said:


> The symbol is not a symbol that only freemasonry uses.
> It has been used by amongst others catholics and lutherans.
> 1 corinthians 9:24-25 is used as an inspiration.


Thanks for the info Brother, interesting reading on the subject.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 24, 2020)

When found on US Veteran headstones it specifically represents the First Church of Christ, Scientist (Cross and Crown).


----------



## Travelingman45 (Aug 2, 2020)

They’re watching to much YouTube I guess. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------

